# What has 464 legs?



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

The 66 cats and 50 chocolate coloured mice Shirley from STARescue currently has in residence at her home in Basingstoke, Hampshire UK. 

Rehoming is very slow at the moment, :frown2: whereas the number of hand-ins is on the increase, :cryin: so if you know of anyone who looking for a pet or who has room to rehome please encourage them to contact Shirley on 01256 330532. :thumbup:

Visit the adoption pages on the website to learn more.

*Cats* Cat
*Rabbits * Rabbits
*Birds* Birds
*Guinea Pigs, Rats, Chinchillas* Others
*Ferrets* Ferrets needing homes - STARescue Ferret Rescue

The mice were going to be destroyed by a vet so Shirley stepped in and saved them, so we are in need of new homes for these asap, as well as the cats and other animals who are looking for new forever homes.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sooo many gorgeous cats 

If only I could have another few.. Or 10!

I really wish I'd known there were more individually run rescue centres out there when I was looking for cats - Was only aware of RSPCA and Cats Protection. I adore my two of course, but I would have loved to have been able to help rehome


----------

